

Introducing Clib: C package manager and micro libraries - bpierre
https://medium.com/code-adventures/b32e6e769cb3

======
dlitz
Do we really need a separate package manager for every programming language?
They all seem to have their own, which creates pressure to "re-implement ALL
the things" every time a new language becomes popular. In 2013, why can I
still not declare that my C library depends on a Perl module, except on
individual Linux distributions?

~~~
fit2rule
Perhaps because the division between the language, and the filesystem, is
arbitrary and drawn by OS vendors, not language users?

The race is on to build an OS that is 100% completely open source, and this
may as well be accomplished by the language having package management. Boot to
a linux-kernel, naught but /usr/bin/lua and /usr/bin/luarocks, and a well
maintained .lua archive, and you've got a very useful embedded environment.
Very useful.

~~~
dlitz
> Perhaps because the division between the language, and the filesystem, is
> arbitrary and drawn by OS vendors, not language users?

Wow, that comment is a textbook example of this:
[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000018.html](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000018.html)

Look, it's really inefficient for everyone to "reimplement ALL the things"
every time someone invents a new programming language. Making smart aleck
comments about how "the filesystem is arbitrary" or how Lua or Emacs are
operating systems doesn't change this.

~~~
fit2rule
Oh dear, I do not agree. I think you're cargo-cult'ing me out for dinner.

The lines in the application-binary blob sand are clearly arbitrarily drawn.
One mans OS is another mans Application. Filesystem? You don't need it.

------
scaramanga
Sounds just like tridges CCAN:
[http://ccodearchive.net/](http://ccodearchive.net/)

